# Bed frame for my wife and I.



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jul 31, 2018)

Took me about six months as it was one of those back burner projects that collects dust on and off. Came out satisfactory enough though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks better than satisfactory to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2018)

Very nice, tell us more about the headboard.


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jul 31, 2018)

The headboard is made of a material we we're working with a lot a couple years ago. Former employer/friend had sourced a ton of what was bound to be semi truck flooring. Shiplap removed we'd get 12" width and planed we'd end up with max 1 1/4" thickness. We had and still have a lot of straight oak(white, red you name it), straight maple @ 1 1/2" thick planed( source dried up and couldn't get any more of it), mixed Malaysian( seriously special stuff with some really obscure species, I estimated more than 30 different species that'd regularly appear in the stuff), and mixed American( my personal favorite, headboard pictured above is made of this). He marketed it as butcher block and had. Four or five sources that would sell it by the truckload-minimun. All of them were out east or Midwest and most of the stuff was reject grade so it was pretty cheap considering we were selling it as raw material for $10-$16 per square/linear foot and as countertops for like $35 per square foot (baseline). If I'm still sitting on a bunch of creme de la creme shorts of the Malaysian and American. I'll post some more photos of the stuff later on sometime when I get a minute to get over to storage.

First image is straight maple.
Second image is some of the more plain Jane Malaysian .these pieces are entirely meranti ( shorea) if im not mistaken.
SThird image is another stick of malaysian. ( I've been meaning to send some nice samples of these different varieties to paul to contribute to his epic database for two years now...priorities and such is my excuse for not doing so... Ugh...

 )

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2018)

That's very cool, like the source I have for mill drippings, I guess I could call it mixed american too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Aug 1, 2018)

Mill drippings? What is this magick?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2018)

Stupid phone auto correct, lol. was supposed to say rippings.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Aug 7, 2018)

Haha that's a good one, ya totally had me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

